# Skyrim / Assassins Creed Revelations auf 2 PC's installier-und spielbar?



## Lennart05 (26. November 2011)

Moin moin!

Ich habe eine einfach und kurze Frage, da ich mich nicht so wirklich mit Pc Games auskenne.

Zu Weihnachten würden mein Bruder und ich uns gerne die bereits oben genannten Spiele, Skyrim und assassins creed revelations zulegen.
Er würde das eine kaufen, ich das andere.

Nun das Problem / die Frage:

Können wir die Spiele zum einen auf seinem, zum anderen auch auf meinem Pc installieren und voll nutzen?
Damit meine ich: Abspeichern und ähnliches. 

Unsere Pc's gehen beide über den selben Internetanschluss / Router ins Internet, falls dies eine Rolle spielen sollte.

Würde ich über simple und flotte Antworten freuen  


Grüße, Lennart05


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. November 2011)

Über Skyrim kann ich nichts sagen, aber bei AC-Revelations wird es zu 99% so aussehen wie bei AC - Brotherhood, welches ich seit wenigen Tagen erworben habe. Kannst du installieren, ohne Online-Aktivierung, auf jedem Rechner, und offline zocken (nur beim Singleplayer-Modus).


----------



## Herbboy (26. November 2011)

Skyrim ist an Steam gebunden, das heißt Du kannst an JEDEM PC, auf dem Steam installiert ist, Dich mit Deinem Account einloggen und dann Skyrim spielen. Falls es noch nicht installiert ist, kannst Du es von DVD installieren oder auch einfach runterladen.

Du kannst sogar den Skyrim-Ordner von einem anderen PC einfach rüberkopieren, da muss man nur kurz per Steam dann die Spieledaten checken lassen, Steam lädt ggf. kurz was nach, und nach 1-4 Minuten kannst Du es dann spielen. 

Wichtig ist nur: man kann nicht zeitgleich an zwei PCs mit dem gleichen Account eingeloggt sein, das heißt es geht nicht, dass Du zB morgen abend spielst und gleichzeitig zb Dein Bruder im Nebenzimmer ebenfalls mit Deinem Account spielt.


----------



## aut-taker (26. November 2011)

Wie Herbboy sagte, würde gehen, solange du nicht zeitgleich spielen willst. Für das zeitgleiche Spielen gibt es.. andere Möglichkeiten, die sich hart an der Grenze der Illegalität befinden, und wo ich dir deshalb nicht helfen darf  (Da du das Spiel aber kauftst, würde ich persönlich das OK finden..)

Bei AC: Revelations geht es im Offline Modus.


----------



## Hawkins (27. November 2011)

Skyrim hab ich hier auf 2 Pcs installiert. Geht problemlos mit Steam. Es sollte auch möglich sein es gleichzeitig zu spielen solang ein Steam account nur offline arbeitet. hab das aber noch nicht getestet.

Wenn AC: Revelations so wie Brotherhood ist, gibt es aber Nachteile wenn man es offline spielt. In Brotherhood gab es spezielle Missionen (zB von Shopkeepern)die man nur im Online Modus machen konnte(ich mein nicht den Multiplayer, auch im Singleplayer).
Ob es diese Missionen auch in Revelations gibt weis ich nicht.


----------

